# Telemann orch music suggestions please



## iloveChopin (Nov 24, 2013)

I've listened to almost nothing but classical music all my life. I love Baroque music; especially the orchestral works of Bach and Handel. I've both sung and played works by both of them, over the years.

But for some odd reason, I don't currently own any of Telemann's. Which is doubly odd since every time I hear some on the radio I go "Oh man, that's lovely music. I gotta get me some!"

So help me out here please. Before I just Google him or surf to Amazon and take pot luck, buying the first three CDs I come to, are there some of his orchestral works, such as perhaps concerti grossi (one of the particular genres I like a lot), that are widely considered to be particularly good? That I really should consider at least starting with? Or would I do just fine simply taking pot luck on Amazon, at least for starters?

And for that matter, are there performers widely considered particularly strong in his works also? I'm aware that for every 10 conductors of, say, _Water Music_, I could find 20 different and equally good interpretations, and I don't know if the same would occur with Telemann's works so I thought I'd ask this question too.

Any and all opinions gladly accepted!

Thx in advance.

Tom


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

iloveChopin said:


> I've listened to almost nothing but classical music all my life. I love Baroque music; especially the orchestral works of Bach and Handel. I've both sung and played works by both of them, over the years.
> 
> But for some odd reason, I don't currently own any of Telemann's. Which is doubly odd since every time I hear some on the radio I go "Oh man, that's lovely music. I gotta get me some!"
> 
> ...


Very happy to see some interest in one of my favourite composers. I would definitely recommend the following records:

Wind concertos (excellent variety of instruments):








Tafelmusik:







An excellent period performance imo.

Trio sonatas:








Paris quartets:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Water music:








Suites and conertos:








Chamber music (excellent recording quality and playing):






- Musica Alta Ripa.

Vocal works:
St. Matthew Passion (1746):


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

and also:








This record is highly recommended - a lot of great music here by Telemann; excellent performance and soloists, imo.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Tafelmusik (but different recommended performances): 
*Freiburger Barockorchester (director: Petra Mullejans) (Hyperion, 2010)
*Musica Antiqua Koln (director: Reinhard Goebel) (reissue: Arkiv, 2010)

















The Parisian Quartets (recommended earlier). Also: String Concertos, once again by Reinhard Goebel and the Musica Antiqua Koln:


----------



## DrMuller (May 26, 2014)

His Viola Concerto, Recorder Suite and Tafelmusik.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

My favorite Telemann is his Suite in A minor for Flute. The recording I have is by Elaine Shaffer with Menuhin conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra. The other works on this recording are also very good--his trumpet concerto in D, Sonata for 2 flutes, Concerto in B-flat for 3 oboes and 3 violins, and a Sonata for 2 violins. And you can get it used for $1.08 from Amazon, so it's not a big risk.

http://www.amazon.com/Baroque-Telemann-Concertos-Sonatas-G-P/dp/B000002S5Z/ref=sr_1_4?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1404858393&sr=1-4









This is a not a historically informed performance, so if you prefer the sound of the early 18th century, you'd have to look elsewhere.


----------



## iloveChopin (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow. What great suggestions! Thank you, everyone! And keep 'em coming...


----------

